# Downsizing...



## jjkOC (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi all, I haven’t been posting for quite some time. Life has just zoomed by and priorities and stress continue to evolve.

My health has been declining the last couple of years due to work and raising a rambunctious 6-year old with Down syndrome.

I find that I can’t keep up with my orchids as well as I used to and as well as I want. 

I am planning to downsize my small collection and focus on just a handful of plants that I have found more tolerant of windowsill culture. 

I plan to sell a couple of Phragmipediums that I’ve grown from tiny seedlings, in hopes that they may grow well in someone else’s collection. I am also planning to sell two Paphiopedilum species. 

I so much have enjoyed growing slipper orchids...the excitement of the first bud or new growth, an appreciation of the unique characteristics of each species or hybrid, and a fascination of how such plants naturally exist as jewels in lands faraway from the craziness of modern life.

Anyhow, thanks for reading and though I am a little sad, I hope that these plants will be enjoyed and cared for by another!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm sorry that things are difficult but I'm glad you're able to keep at least a few around
Wishing you the best


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for your well wishes Brian, I really appreciate them 

The few I plan to keep will stay small and have toughed it out with me for nearly 10 years. I hope I will continue to enjoy them for more decades to come! 



likespaphs said:


> I'm sorry that things are difficult but I'm glad you're able to keep at least a few around
> Wishing you the best


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 23, 2020)

Orchids will be there when you are ready to go back full force. In the meantime, I hope you are able to maintain a few of your favorites and stay connected. I am sending positive energy your way.


----------



## abax (Jul 23, 2020)

I understand completely and hope you find someone who will
care for your plants with love and attention.


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks Djthomp28! I think the thing I will continue to appreciate is this community. I hope to post in the future. For now, I will enjoy reading and viewing the beauty of orchids 



Djthomp28 said:


> Orchids will be there when you are ready to go back full force. In the meantime, I hope you are able to maintain a few of your favorites and stay connected. I am sending positive energy your way.


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks Abax! I hope so too... I hope they mature and are thoroughly enjoyed! 



abax said:


> I understand completely and hope you find someone who will
> care for your plants with love and attention.


----------



## bullsie (Jul 24, 2020)

Ups and downs of life do that. The key is realizing, as has been mentioned, that plants will be available when you resume collecting and most everyone else on this site are always here. (take a moment to pop in when you can for a little visual 'vacation') Glad you are keeping a few though as you will find they are a nice way to take a breather from hectic moments!


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 24, 2020)

Seeing that I may have to accept downsizing someday... Love to see what you're offering


----------



## KateL (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi Jennifer, The orchid bug bit me as a young woman. I, too, had a period of priorities and stress where I was not able to care for them properly and my collection dwindled. I was a little sad about it, too. You are ahead of the game though as you already know that it is the orchid people as well as the orchids that make this joyful. As a more “mature” woman, I am still too busy to do everything I want with my orchids, but they again bring me joy every day. Take good care of yourself and your family. The orchids will be always be there, waiting to delight you. Best, Kate


----------



## Guldal (Jul 24, 2020)

No wonder, Jennifer, if you haven't got much spare time when facing such demanding challenges in life! Sometimes and in some situations the joy of growing orchids can turn into just another stressful task - and then it's time to get one's priorities right.

I am full of admiration for any parent, who are up to raising a child with Down syndrome, autism or any other debilitating handicap, whether of a physical or mental nature - finding myself with enough on my plate just by being a parent and at the same time having to juggle a demanding job situation. So: kudos to you, Jennifer!

Glad to hear, though, that you intend to keep a few plants on your window sill. Maybe it might be a comforting thought, that orchids and plants in general were there, before we were....and surely will be there for you, when there comes a time in life with more tranquility and less stress!

All the best, Jens


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 24, 2020)

jjkOC, I wish you and your family the best and you’re in all of our prayers. Family is everything, especially our children. My son will be 5 in September, and he’s been in and out of the hospital his whole life, and we almost lost him a couple of times. Our children are the world, what we live for. Again, prayers to you and your family.
-sincerely,
Ryan


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi BrucherT, most of the plants have been sold, you can check the remaining plant in Sale/Trade list...



BrucherT said:


> Seeing that I may have to accept downsizing someday... Love to see what you're offering


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you Bullsie, KateL, Jens, and Ryan for your kind words of encouragement! 

Especially in these uncertain times, it is the community of others that is what makes for the full enjoyment of the hobby! And so long as we continue to share and support each other, orchid cultivation will continue to be a pleasure and personal learning experience! 

As for raising a child with Down syndrome, it does have challenges not unlike parenting any child, but there are many triumphs as well. I think like growing Parvis, there is more anticipation and more celebrating of changes! 

Who knows...perhaps some day this hobby might become something we can share; my 6 yr old already enjoys helping me water the plants!


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi Ryan,

So thankful to hear your son is with you and I pray that you and your family will have a wonderful 5th birthday celebration!

I work in a pediatric hospital and after becoming a parent, the family patient experience took on a wholly different feeling.

It never ceases to amaze me how resilient children are and how sincerely they trust their parents. This purity of love is what has been the most rewarding experience these past 6 years!



Junglejewel said:


> jjkOC, I wish you and your family the best and you’re in all of our prayers. Family is everything, especially our children. My son will be 5 in September, and he’s been in and out of the hospital his whole life, and we almost lost him a couple of times. Our children are the world, what we live for. Again, prayers to you and your family.
> -sincerely,
> Ryan


----------



## Junglejewel (Jul 25, 2020)

jjkOC said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> So thankful to hear your son is with you and I pray that you and your family will have a wonderful 5th birthday celebration!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. My son is the reason I wake up everyday, my world. Thank you for the prayers, and the orchid community is here for each other. God bless.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2020)

Hang in there. What do you have?


----------

